# Anyone use the iScape app?



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

In my never ending search for decent management apps, I found the iScape app (iOS only). Anyone here use it?


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

After a month I'll take it as a "no". &#128528;


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Old thread is old but i was scrolling through here and i actually downloaded and used iScape earlier today. It has about 8 plants in the free version and the rest is stuff you'll need to pay for. The AR worked surprisingly well but i couldn't get anything to look good since it only had the few trees or shrubs to choose from.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

I paid for it and wasn't impressed enough for the excessively high cost so I cancelled the subscription.


----------

